# Lost tracker - switched from ptsb to BoI because of high SVR. Any comeback



## martin57 (24 Feb 2015)

hi all

we broke out of our 5 year fixed term in 2009 with ptsb and were told that there would
be not breaking charge and were not advised about losing our tracker rights
a few months later we switched to boi as they offered us a better rate if we switched, if
we had know about the trackers we would not have broke our fixed term or switched
have we any case now for getting our tracker back from ptsb and has any one
else switched after breaking their fixed rate term.


----------

